# Al Gore: New thinking on the climate crisis



## Vince (12 Abr 2008 às 16:23)

A nova apresentação do Al Gore com cerca de 30 minutos. 
Comentários, elogios ou críticas, coloquem neste tópico. 
Farei o meu comentário mais tarde depois de ver com atenção.

*Al Gore: New thinking on the climate crisis*


> In Al Gore's brand-new slideshow (premiering exclusively on TED.com), he presents evidence that the pace of climate change may be even worse than scientists were recently predicting, and challenges us to act with a sense of "generational mission" -- the kind of feeling that brought forth the civil rights movement -- to set it right. Gore's stirring presentation is followed by a brief Q&A in which he is asked for his verdict on the current political candidates' climate policies and on what role he himself might play in future.



http://www.ted.com/talks/view/id/243


----------



## LUPER (12 Abr 2008 às 20:38)

That's all about carbon tax, oh yeah carbon tax, that's the solution Mr Al Gore.


----------



## Dan (13 Abr 2008 às 14:09)

Concordo com alguns princípios, mas desconfio de algumas soluções. 

Por exemplo, o aumento da produção de biocombustiveis poderá estar a provocar uma crise alimentar em alguns países menos desenvolvidos.

Como se costuma dizer: “não morre da doença, mas morre da cura”


----------



## LUPER (13 Abr 2008 às 14:40)

Dan disse:


> Concordo com alguns princípios, mas desconfio de algumas soluções.
> 
> Por exemplo, o aumento da produção de biocombustiveis poderá estar a provocar uma crise alimentar em alguns países menos desenvolvidos.
> 
> Como se costuma dizer: “não morre da doença, mas morre da cura”



Dan, a questão é só nos paises menos desenvolvidos, no nosso pais num espaço de 6 meses, todos os bens alimentares sofreram aumentos de 50 a 100%.

Dou o exemplo do leite, do oleo, do arroz, da massa, do pão, enfim tudo com aumentos brutais e que para mim se devem principalmente à mudança da produção da alimentação para os biocombustiveis.

Pessoalmente sou contra os bios combustiveis na sua vertente practica, mas logicamente a favor na teoria. Tal como o Dan refere, eu prefiro não ter energia, mas ter comida.


----------

